
Send SMS to 115+ carriers in North America for 1¢/msg - vlbeta
http://www.textmessageapi.com/
======
stephenhuey
Looks like Recess Mobile acquired PennySMS.com and OhDontForget.com over a
year ago. Here's their blog post about the acquisitions:

[http://www.recessmobile.com/blog/recess-mobile-acquires-
penn...](http://www.recessmobile.com/blog/recess-mobile-acquires-penny-sms-
ohdontforgetcom/)

Looks like the Recess Mobile website is down right now, so here's Google's
cache of the page:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WdqYHJK...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:WdqYHJK56OkJ:www.recessmobile.com/blog/recess-
mobile-acquires-penny-sms-
ohdontforgetcom/+recess+mobile&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com)

